# Tiny G-Online Bug: GBA Size Filter



## Psyfira (Jul 14, 2007)

Really tiny this one, but attempting to filter GBA releases by rom size ("Sizes") doesn't work. It outputs a list of results like:
0000 - ()

(wasn't sure if this belonged in GOnline or bugs so tossed a coin. Behold the power of heads!)


----------



## lagman (Jul 14, 2007)

hmm.. how did you even filter?


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 14, 2007)

Go to Search and scroll down. Ignore the "quick search" box and just use the filters at the bottom


----------



## Costello (Jul 14, 2007)

it's full of bugs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I gotta fix these bugs when I have time!


----------



## lagman (Jul 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Jul 14 2007 said:


> Go to Search and scroll down. Ignore the "quick search" box and just use the filters at the bottom



Oh, I see  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, there's always GBArms


----------

